# Ronal R8's 15X7 ET42 4X108



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

I just pickup these wheels, but turns out they are 4X108 not 4X100. I was thinking about getting them re-drilled but not sure any more cause of some information I read on this.
Anyone know anything about them? They actually weigh only 13lbs (maybe 14lbs)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Ronal R8's 15X7 ET42 4X108 (fwdvw)*

Wanna send them to Europe? I'm looking for those wheels!








What ever you do, do NOT have the wheels redrilled, it will ruin their value! Have the hubs and brakes redrilled instead!


----------



## lil V (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Ronal R8's 15X7 ET42 4X108 (fwdvw)*

I have a set of 14x6 r8's in 4x100, if your interested in a trade+ cash for the 15's


----------



## mg15 (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm interested in your wheels . How close are you to San Rafael ? I'm getting a 4kq shipped to me in N.Y. in about a week from there . You could pick up payment where my car is stored , and put the wheels in the trunk . Let me know condition , price ,etc. Mike [email protected]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mg15)*

Damn, those are some RARE rims. Please don't ruin them by trying to redrill. Man, wish you would have found those 6 months ago, I would have made you an offer you couldn't refuse...


----------

